

Tim Cook: Apple Will 'Never' Make a 'Crappy Product' - maudlinmau5
http://mashable.com/2013/02/12/tim-cook-goldman-sachs/

======
nodata
A phone that doesn't work properly when you hold it is pretty crappy.

------
rman666
One "word": iTunes

------
ZeroGravitas
Ping!

